# Andere hören meinen Sound viel zu Laut + Skype Problem



## Hotgoblin (18. Januar 2010)

Halle seit ein paar Tagen habe ich zwei Probleme:

1. Wenn ich in Skype ien Anruf annehme oder selebr anrufe und der andere abnimmt, dann 
fährt sich mein Pc sofort neu hoch.

Habe Skype schon neuinstalliert udn schon mit CCleaner meien Registry überprüft, aber das hat alels nichts geholfen.


2. Mein Sound war ca vor einer Woche sehr laut das habe ich dann mit dem Realtek HD Audio-Manager
behoben, aber jetzt ist es wieder da die anderen Leute im TS hören sich sehr laut und alles von meinem Pc auch.


Folgende Sachen habe ich beim Realtek Manager einegstellt:

*(die Sachen die ich angehackt habe bzw aktiviert sind grün, diejenigen die aus sind habe ich rot makiert)*


*Ich habe mein headset hinten eingesteckt (pinker und grüner Stecker).*

Mixer


Wiedergabe:

Wave
SW-Synthesizer
Front
Rear
Subwoofer
Center
Side
SPDIF
Front Green In
Rear Blue In
Front Pink in
Rear Pink In
Rear Grey In
Rear Orange In
Rear Black In
Rear Green In
CD-Lautstärke

Erweiterte Stezerung

Multi Streaming-Wiedergabe aktivieren



Aufnahme:

CD-Lautstärke
Mikrofon
Line-Lautstärke
Steromix

Multi Streaming Aufnahme aktivieren


Audio-E/A


Dort wird angezeicht das bei der Rückseite und Vorderseite Mikrofon udn Kopfhörer drin sind,
aber wie schon gesagt die Anschlüsse sidn hinten drin und ich habe meine Boxen nicht angeschlossen.


Beim Reiter Mikrofon habe ich alels aktiviert also:

Rauschunterdrückung
Nachthallunterdrückung
Richtcharakteristik

Mirkofonkalibrierung habe ich schon gemacht.



Hier noch ein paar Daten von meinem System:


Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 9850 4x2,5 GhZ

Motherboard: GA-MA770-UD3

Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB DDR2 

Grafikkarte: HD 4770 (512 mb)

OS: Windows XP 32 bit Home


Bitte helft mir^^


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

wie hoch ist die Aufnahmelautstärke ?

du kannst auch mal gucken ob der MicBoost an ist zur Not mal Haken rausnehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei Rear Pink In oben mal auf das Kästchen mit den 2 Punkten neben dem durchgestrichenem Lautsprechersymbol

hast du denn ein Stereo Mikrofon oder warum Richtcharakteristik an


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mti Programmen recorde dann ist es normal^^

Aber danke dafür werde es gleich mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat funktioniert danke, aber immernoch das Skype Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Februar 2010)

Habe wieder das gleiche Problem aber habe es so eingestellt wie mir hier im Thread gesagt wurde :/


----------

